# Überprüfen der Konfiguration



## Spoon (3 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich erhalte bei der Überprüfung der Konfiguration im System Manager folgende Fehlermeldung:
"Boxadresse doppelt"
Meine Frage ist nun: Wo kann ich diese ändern bzw. was hab ich falsch gemacht?

Bin mit der BC über die Konfigurationschnittstelle verbunden. Da mein Notebook keine serielle Schnittstelle hat benutze ich einen USB-Adapter.

Danke


----------



## Cerberus (3 Juni 2009)

Wenn du im System Manager die Boxen anschaust, dann müsste in irgendeinem Reiter eigentlich die Adresse angezeigt werden. Dort müsstest du sie eigentlich auch ändern können.


----------



## Spoon (3 Juni 2009)

Ich hab unter dem Reiter FC31xx das Feld Address gefunden.
In diesem steht aber: "nicht gefunden" und ich kann auch nichts eingeben öder ändern.


----------



## Cerberus (3 Juni 2009)

Hast du denn eine FC31xx in deinem PC stecken?


----------



## Spoon (3 Juni 2009)

Achso. Da liegt auch schon der Fehler. Das hab ich gar nicht.

Was muss ich aber stattdessen auswählen?
Denn die BC3100 kann ich ja nicht direkt auswählen.

Hab ein Notebook, bin mit der BC3100 über einen USB->seriell Adapter und der Konfigurationsschnittstelle verbunden.


----------



## Cerberus (3 Juni 2009)

Probier doch mal bitte, ob dir das weiterhilft:

Geh auf infosys.beckhoff.de und gib ins Suchfenster oben rechts "BC3100" ein. Dann müsste unter den Ergebnissen der Artikel "BC3100 in System Manager einbinden" zu finden sein. Hilft dir der weiter?


----------



## Spoon (3 Juni 2009)

Es der Anleitung hab ich das mit der FC31xx.
Das hilft mir aber nicht richtig weiter.

Gibt es noch eine andere Lösungsversuch??


----------



## trinitaucher (3 Juni 2009)

Was probierst du da eigentlich? Was möchtest du machen?
Wenn du ne Programmierschnittstelle hast, dann kannst du damit die SPS des BCs programmieren. Mit dem Programm PLC Control. 

Deinen Beschreibungen nach zu urteilen arbeitest du gerade mit dem "System Manger". Was möchstest du da konfigurieren?


----------



## Spoon (3 Juni 2009)

Wenn ich ein Programm schreibe muss ich doch dazu die passende Hardware, ähnlich wie bei S7, konfigurieren.
Das Konfigurieren geschieht doch im System Manager oder brauch ich den etwa nicht.


----------



## MasterOhh (3 Juni 2009)

Hast du die BC als Zielsystem ausgewählt? Dann müsstest du sie eigentlich über das Notebook im Systemmanger einscannen können.


----------



## Spoon (3 Juni 2009)

Ich kann die BC irgendwie nicht als Zielsystem auswählen.
Da steht nur Lokal. Es geht auch nicht aufzuklappen.


----------



## trinitaucher (3 Juni 2009)

Um den BC als Zielsystem auszuwählen musst du zunächst mal eine Verbindung zu ihm haben. Da's ein Profibus-Gerät ist, kannst du aus Sicht des PCs den BC nur über profibus erreichen.

Lies mal das hier (Einbindung als Zielsystem über serielle Schnittstelle):
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=content/1031/bc3150/html/bt_bxxxxx_ads_on_seriell.htm

Und zur E/A-Konfiguration
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.php?content=content/1031/bc3150/html/bt_bx_bx-file.htm

Ist zwar für die BCxx50er, aber vielleicht hilft das auch in deinem Fall.
Die Einbindung über serielle Schnittstelle habe ich selsbt schonmal mit "nicht-BCxx50"-Geräten gemacht. Sollte also funktionieren.


----------



## Spoon (4 Juni 2009)

Die Anleitung geht aber sicher davon aus das die BC mit einem Profibus-Stecker verbunden ist oder?
Ich meine aber die den kleinen Mini-Stecker unter der Klappe.

Hab aber mitbekommen das System Manager unabhängig vom Programm ist, kann das sein?
Da ich ein kleines Programm reingeladen hab und das funktioniert trotzdem.


----------



## MasterOhh (4 Juni 2009)

Ja der Systemmanger ist unabhängig von PLC control. Er dient ja eigentlich nur dazu die Ein und Ausgänge der SPS mit Variablen aus deinem Programm zu verbinden und ein paar kleinere Einstellungen vorzunehmen.

Wenn du ein Programm auf die BC laden kannst, dann musst du sie doch schon als Zielsystem ausgewählt haben !?! Dann solltest du auch mit dem Systemmanger zugriff haben. 
Oder konntest du dein Programm hochladen ohne eine Verbindung für den AMS Router zu definieren?


----------



## trinitaucher (4 Juni 2009)

Spoon schrieb:


> Die Anleitung geht aber sicher davon aus das die BC mit einem Profibus-Stecker verbunden ist oder?
> Ich meine aber die den kleinen Mini-Stecker unter der Klappe.


Der Stecker unter der Klappe ist eine serielle Schnittstelle


----------



## Spoon (4 Juni 2009)

Ich hab einfach mein Notebook über einen Programmierkabel mit der BC verbunden, mich eingologgt und das Programm übertragen.
Das Kabel hat auf der einen Seite eine RS232-Schnittstelle und auf der anderen einen kleinen 4-poligen Ministecker.

Unter Zielsystem steht nur "Lokal".


----------



## DirkS1017 (5 Juni 2009)

Nur die neuen BCxx50-Geräte können (müssen aber nicht) mit dem SystemManager konfiguriert werden. Die alten Geräte machen das Mapping der angesteckten Klemmen selber, und brauchen nur dann im SstemManager mit eingebunden werden, wenn man angesteckten Klemmen übergeordnet über den Feldbus verwenden möchte. Diese Klemmen sind dann für die BC-SPS aber nicht vorhanden.

Ansonsten mappen sich die Busklemmen in der Reihenfolge wie diese gesteckt sind, erst die  komplexen Busklemmen, dann die digitalen Busklemmen.

Mann kann es sich aber auch im SystemManager selber zusammenklicken (Dann aber die PLC-Klemmen nehmen) und sich eine Variablen-Export erstellen, den man dann im PLC-Control importieren kann. Dann hat man dort ebenfalls die Adressen.


----------



## DirkS1017 (5 Juni 2009)

Nachtrag:

Die richtige Zielplattform muss im PLC-Control natürlich auch ausgewählt sein. in Deinem Fall dann ein "BC seriell" (Karteireiter Ressourcen\Steuerungskonfiguration)


----------



## Spoon (5 Juni 2009)

Ah-Ha,
jetzt wird mir so einiges klar.

Vielen Dank. Habt alle sehr weiter geholfen.


----------

